# Suche Pläne



## Namsoon (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,


ich suche auf dem Server Todeswache die Pläne für folgende Gegenstände:


[Willensbrecher]
[Unverwundbarer Panzer]
[Löwenherzhelm]
[Helm des großen Häuptlings]
[Gamaschen der Titanen]
[Festungsstulpen]
[Dicke Obsidianbrustplatte]
[Strahlender Reif]
[Schultern der Morgenröte]
[Thoriumschildstachel]
[Goldene Schuppenstiefel]
[Stahlwaffenkette]
[Sengende Goldklinge]



Sollte jemand welche davon haben so möge er sich doch im Spiel bei mir melden. Mein Name im Spiel ist Thurem und ich spiele Horde.





Wo die Pläne droppen weiß ich, ich suche sie aber trotzdem hier.


----------



## mustdie (19. August 2013)

Hi,suche auf frostwolf H entweder das rezept oder die fertige waffe Sengende Goldklinge ,da ich schon seit wochen
 im /2 die finger wundposte probier ich´s mal hier .Irgendwie kann das niemand.....
 /w oder per nachnahme an Aveen


----------

